# Verkaufe Medal of Honor Limited Edition noch original verschweisst 35 EUR



## Crysisheld (2. November 2010)

Hallo, 

habe von nem Kumpel MOH die Limited Edition geschenkt bekommen, leider habe ich das Spiel schon. Deshalb möchte ich diese Version gerne verkaufen. Das Spiel ist noch original verschweisst und wurde noch nie installiert. Ich würde das Spiel für 35 EUR abgeben. 

Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------

